# NJ Craigslist Hav



## Racheval3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Poor girl . . . if I only had a yard and a bigger place

http://cnj.craigslist.org/pet/1255611583.html


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

the cousin of a friend of mine is looking for a Hav...I just sent her a text to see if the cousin lives anywhere near NJ...


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

She is really a beautiful dog; hopefully she will go to a very good home.


----------



## christie6104 (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't understand the "adoption fee" that people charge when they give up their dog. Does this happen a lot?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

christie6104 said:


> I don't understand the "adoption fee" that people charge when they give up their dog. Does this happen a lot?


I think a fee is very important. Nobody should ever offer a dog free to a good home. There are people who search for free dogs and then sell them for animal testing. A fee will deter these twisted individuals.


----------



## christie6104 (Apr 8, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> I think a fee is very important. Nobody should ever offer a dog free to a good home. There are people who search for free dogs and then sell them for animal testing. A fee will deter this twisted individuals.


That's a very good point....I never even thought about that. Thanks Linda! (Is it Linda? I'm always afraid I'm going to call someone by their dog's name)


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

christie6104 said:


> That's a very good point....I never even thought about that. Thanks Linda! (Is it Linda? I'm always afraid I'm going to call someone by their dog's name)


LOL. you are correct.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That's near Laurie. Maybe she can find out about it. It scares me that the poster says she "hasn't been fixed yet." Gives me the willies actually. I pray an unscrupulous puppy mill owner doesn't get hold of her. Laurie -- *HELP!!!!*


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Doesn't she look pretty small for 10 months old? I always say I will not open the link because it breaks my heart. I always do and yes, it breaks my heart.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just saw this. It is possible she isnt fixed cause they intended on showing or breeding her. I just sent them an email asking them to consider HRI. It is very near me, but I cannot afford a new pup. I hope that they will consider HRI, and.or maybe someone will call who is willing to buy her from the forum, or a friend of the forum. Geri - want another dog?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> I think a fee is very important. Nobody should ever offer a dog free to a good home. There are people who search for free dogs and then sell them for animal testing. A fee will deter these twisted individuals.


I have a friend who works for the SPCA and he tells me stories ------people getting "free" dogs to use as bait to prepare other dogs for dog fights.:Cry:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I just saw this. It is possible she isnt fixed cause they intended on showing or breeding her. I just sent them an email asking them to consider HRI. It is very near me, but I cannot afford a new pup. I hope that they will consider HRI, and.or maybe someone will call who is willing to buy her from the forum, or a friend of the forum. Geri - want another dog?


I really shouldn't see stories like this. If nobody is able to take that little girl I would take her just to keep her safe. Do I need another dog right at this moment in my life? *NO!!* But she has to go to a good, loving home.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am hoping that they listen to my plea to contact HRI. She is so close that I could foster her easily. She really is such a cutie. It is so hard to see her picture, know she is less than a year old and being given up already!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

The posting has been flagged for removal??????????
Good luck little one


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

yeap flagged for me as well??


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I told you I should not open these links. I can't stand it knowing some little precious Hav needs a loving home. I have the love, I have the home, I have the fenced in back yard, Havs to play with and the funds to have her spayed. I am a new puppy owner myself so I don't have the skills for the "special need" dog....but only a home, love and spaying is all that is required.....with support, I could "MAYBE" consider. Did I really say this? I need to bonk myself in the head....do not open these links.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

cjsud said:


> yeap flagged for me as well??


What does that mean? Or do I really want to know? If it's good news, share with me. If not, I just can't read it.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Well when my daughter was looking for apts on craigslist places got flagged if they were scams or posted in too many places. Like in NJ we have central, southern northern craigs lists. I didn't read it but were they charging money?


----------



## christie6104 (Apr 8, 2009)

For some reason, I was able to pull it up. (It may have still be open in my browswer).

Havenese puppy to good home (New Brunswick)
________________________________________
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-07-06, 10:40AM EDT

Up for adoption is a beautiful (see picture below) 10 month old Havanese puppy. She has all her shots but hasn't been fixed yet. She's purebred and white. Very affectionate (licks alot!) and also very playful. There will be a small adoption fee for her. If interested please contact me via email. 
•	Location: New Brunswick 
•	it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I also got a flagged message! She is a gorgeous little girl. I hope she was adopted she deserves a good home!


----------



## Racheval3 (Mar 13, 2009)

After hearing what everyone has to say, I just tried to go back and find the posting but I don't see it. I need to point something out that has always got me wondering; when private people (not spca's or rescue groups) post an ad for a dog the pictures are never crisp, what's with this? I can't imagine that anyone who chooses to bring a puppy into their home doesn't attempt to capture joyous moment after moment with their new pup. I mean, look at us - yes we love our dogs, but is it such a coincidence that people who can't take a good picture are the ones who end up putting their dog up for adoption. My thinking is . . this is a scam. If someone has the know-how to even post an ad on craigslist then I'm sure they also have a camera with a computer cord, couldn't they take a clearer shot for their posting?

This is how I make myself feel less guilty for not responding to an ad like this; besides the fact that I live in a loft apt on the third floor without a yard.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

OK, I have been thinking of this cute little girl all day.
I see the posting has been taken down.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*If you know of a dog who needs rescue:*

WHAT DO I DO WHEN I HAVE INFORMATION ABOUT A HAVANESE THAT MAY NEED RESCUE? WHO DO I SEND THE INFORMATION TO?

These questions come up often. Here is what you do:

1) If you hear from an individual that has a dog they want to surrender, it's best to send them to our WEBSITE. On the right hand side is a large "button" that says: HAVANESE HELP REQUEST HRI ASSISTANCE. Have the individual fill out the form that pops up when you click on the button.

2) If you have first hand information about a dog needing rescue you can use the same procedure. Go to the website and click on the large button that says HAVANESE HELP REQUEST HRI ASSISTANCE. Please include any contact information and links if possible. An intake volunteer will get more information from the individual or organization with the Havanese and will take care of contacting the state contact as well. You can also write directly to the intake committee using the address [email protected]. Again, include all the contact information and links if possible.

Thank you for keeping an eye open for Havanese in need of rescue's assistance.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

sometime the person trying to "find a home" for their dog turns out to be a scam. Hopefully it not and hopefully it found a good home.


----------

